# A Couple Questions



## bhagman88 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey guys. I guess I should introduce myself before i ask my questions.

I'm a 19 year old DC native and I just recently started training with http://www.arnisdc.com/. I am a Black Belt in Tae Kwon Do (studied it for 10 years) and have been training in Capoeira for about two months. 

Here are my questions:

I'm moving to NYC in mid-August and I need to find an Arnis/Kali/Eskrima studio to study at. If possible, I would like to find a decentley competitive studio (Competitive as in tournaments). I was quite competitive in Tae Kwon Do and wish to continue competing in Arnis. So basically, can anyone recomend an Arnis/Eskrima/Kali Studio in NYC? I'll be living in Manhattan.

Secondly, what are some good conditioning/training drills? My instructor has given me some, but any other help would be great.

EDIT:
After searching the forum, I found this post
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55406&highlight=Drill
Great Post!

Just FYI, I have 30" Medium Weight Sticks.

Any help is great help!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2008)

There are many, many options in NYC! You can find most FMAs represented there, including several less common ones.


----------

